# I need to vent



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear that, people just don't seem to understand the effort it takes to get a bow set up properly and that there is a personal attachment to the bow itself. He is heading straight back to the shop today to get you a new one isn't he? I would imagine the limbs took a beating also so make sure they check them out thoroughly also.


----------



## Deercreek90 (Sep 14, 2017)

It was like i got shot!!!! I had a full blown melt down. He took it to the shop today since i had work and said that they said they need to order a new mod for it. I called them and said how does a bow that derails at full draw that shoots pieces all over and has a notch taken out of the bottom limb and completely tangles itself in the string only need a new mod! Look it over good again then when you feel like your done DO IT AGAIN and call me back. They said every thing looks fine and the limb is only cosmetic. I truly do not belive them. Ill be letting them fire it with the hooter shooter before i touch it


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I’d be ready to wrap the broken string around a neck, and I’m not typically a violent person. Guuuurrrrllll I’d have a meltdown too! Okay, take a deep breath... Did he dry fire it? Or derail by drawing it crooked? What is the max weight, and what was it set at? That may help answer the ‘how’ of why it wasn’t messed up more than the shop thinks it is. I had a bow, years ago, with 60# limbs set at roughly 47ish. I was testing a new release and got so caught up in it, I failed to load an arrow, and dry fired it. Sounded like a gun going off, but the only thing damaged was the string. The shop took it apart and checked everything, and did it all again when the new string came in. It was fine, and I never had any other problems with it. So as crappy as you feel, hopefully your Avail will be good as new once the new mods get there. In the meantime, maybe let the boyfriend get better acquainted with the couch.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Since I am not a compound shooter I couldn't say about the notch but I have a very good friend that has a shop here and have seen many of the damaged bows he repairs. He will not take a chance on a damaged limb if damage is more than a cosmetic scratch or very tiny chip. The limb won't break on the first few shots but could fail prematurely or develop a crack over time. I would also check the cables for any damaged strands and double check the cams to make sure they don't have a slight bend in them . Long ago when I shot compound the wheels and cams were very small and tough but these new styles are very large and extremely light so don't know about their durability. What kind of bow is it and I will ask my friend what he knows about them and what should be checked.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

He should be buying you a new one or you getting a new boyfriend. Being a man about it means making it right. I had one that took a brand new strother sr-71 (speed bow) out of delivery box and dry fired it except for his forearm blocking it. Wasnt pretty, but his forearm took the heat n bow was ok, he didnt last too much longer---as mine---lol


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Love and the compound bow. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

That sucks!!! Time for a replacement...make him pay for a new one and it will never happen again. Hope it works out for you. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

nobody touch my bow not even hanging it up. i have been at the range and shops where people asked me to shoot my bow i flat out tell them "NO" ant that i dont trust them but it is my bow and if anything goes wrong i want to blame one person and that is me. in my house where i leave my bow it stays until i move it. i have seen people who has a big problem of picking other people bows and pull it back. i was at my nauphew house oneday when his sister boyfriend walk in pick his bow off the shelf and pull it back and let it go like a idit. i look at him and said you own that man a new bow. after a heated argument few threats he bought him a bow and now he owns a bow that is in peaces. what do people think when they see a bow sitting around why they have to pick it up and pull it back. are they scared they may be to weak to pull it back.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

a boyfriend that does not know anything about a compound bow ? really ? he`s an idiot ! get rid of that bozo ! he probably votes blue anyways, I you would have been my daughter or sister and I seen bozo do that he would have been picking his dumb butt off the ground maybe twice ? like I said get rid of bozo !!


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

He owes you a thank you for not beating him senseless with it. 
Did he dry fire it?


----------



## Deercreek90 (Sep 14, 2017)

CamoQuest said:


> I’d be ready to wrap the broken string around a neck, and I’m not typically a violent person. Guuuurrrrllll I’d have a meltdown too! Okay, take a deep breath... Did he dry fire it? Or derail by drawing it crooked? What is the max weight, and what was it set at? That may help answer the ‘how’ of why it wasn’t messed up more than the shop thinks it is. I had a bow, years ago, with 60# limbs set at roughly 47ish. I was testing a new release and got so caught up in it, I failed to load an arrow, and dry fired it. Sounded like a gun going off, but the only thing damaged was the string. The shop took it apart and checked everything, and did it all again when the new string came in. It was fine, and I never had any other problems with it. So as crappy as you feel, hopefully your Avail will be good as new once the new mods get there. In the meantime, maybe let the boyfriend get better acquainted with the couch.


He never let go of the string i actually have video from the camera in the house. He torqued his wrist with bare first on the sting i also have 60lb limbs and it was set at 50. As far as the couch goes lol hes outside with the dog lol makes me feel much safer to hear your story. For sure so i think after hearing yours there is hope that mine is not ruined!!


----------



## Deercreek90 (Sep 14, 2017)

Corene1 said:


> Since I am not a compound shooter I couldn't say about the notch but I have a very good friend that has a shop here and have seen many of the damaged bows he repairs. He will not take a chance on a damaged limb if damage is more than a cosmetic scratch or very tiny chip. The limb won't break on the first few shots but could fail prematurely or develop a crack over time. I would also check the cables for any damaged strands and double check the cams to make sure they don't have a slight bend in them . Long ago when I shot compound the wheels and cams were very small and tough but these new styles are very large and extremely light so don't know about their durability. What kind of bow is it and I will ask my friend what he knows about them and what should be checked.


Thank you so much its a mathers avail 60lb limbs set to 50 he never let got of the string just derailed from him twisting his wrist at full draw


----------



## Deercreek90 (Sep 14, 2017)

huntfish25 said:


> nobody touch my bow not even hanging it up. i have been at the range and shops where people asked me to shoot my bow i flat out tell them "NO" ant that i dont trust them but it is my bow and if anything goes wrong i want to blame one person and that is me. in my house where i leave my bow it stays until i move it. i have seen people who has a big problem of picking other people bows and pull it back. i was at my nauphew house oneday when his sister boyfriend walk in pick his bow off the shelf and pull it back and let it go like a idit. i look at him and said you own that man a new bow. after a heated argument few threats he bought him a bow and now he owns a bow that is in peaces. what do people think when they see a bow sitting around why they have to pick it up and pull it back. are they scared they may be to weak to pull it back.


he damn sure knew better as he did it when i turned my back after me telling him not to touch it hes buying new mods as thats all the shop said i needed but i really dont trust the limbs string and cams at this point. Its 60lb limbs that were at 50lbs he never let go of the string but derailed at full draw when his wrist twisted


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Try to relax, and wait to see what the shop thinks once the mods come in. Make sure they check the measurements (brace and ATA) once they get it back together. I’d do as you plan, and let them shoot it several times, to make sure everything is solid. Double check your sight and rest, just to be sure nothing came loose when he derailed it. If it makes you feel better, the bow I mentioned was a Mathews Chill. I kept it, and went on to win many ASA shoots with it, and it’s taken a lot of critters in the woods. My husband has it now, and you would never know anything bad had ever happened to it if I didn’t tell you. I’m thinking good thoughts for you and yours!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

I feel your pain, one of the reasons i guess im not married anymore. My wife or x wife decided to move my bows one day and scratched up a cam and i went bat ****z crazy. I know some people think thats over the top but i have a very deep passion for my bows, Hope it all works out for you.... And that everything will be ok with your bow.... Steve..


----------



## BigK421 (Dec 1, 2014)

I've seen "pro shop" employees derail bows when checking draw weights. Those were not like actual dry fires since the string rolled off part way through the draw cycle. Everything was ok including the strings and they pressed it and had someone else put it back together. It sounds like he derailed it at full draw?? If thats the case it pretty much is a dry fire. I'd tell them to take a good look at the cams and limbs again. Not to make it any worse than it is already, but if they wont take the time to check it closer and make sure, I'd find another pro shop. I've seen dry fire bows that damaged everything, limbs cams and strings. Take care.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Deercreek90 said:


> Thank you so much its a mathers avail 60lb limbs set to 50 he never let got of the string just derailed from him twisting his wrist at full draw


Ok, I just got back from the archery shop and talking with Don. Coincidentally he has a bow like your in the shop being repaired for the same problem. He showed me what to look for and gave me some advice to talk with your dealer about. First of all the bent module that you spoke of is made of very soft aluminum to act as a sort of insurance part for the cam itself. It is designed to bend in the event of a derailment to absorb a bit of the shock and should be replaced as a set not just one of them. The cam itself should also be checked for any damage or warps from the shock. He does this by laying the cam on a perfectly flat smooth surface then takes a piece of printer paper and uses strips of it to see if there is clearance between the cam and the flat surface on any part . If the cam is flat you can't pull the paper out from under the cam when pressing down lightly on the cam. You can also use a flashlight to see if any light is showing between the cam and the flat surface. He also said to check all the cables and string for any damage as far as a nick or cut on the string or cable. If there is, change them. Now to the limbs. From what he said the nick in your limb is probably from the stop on the module coming around and hitting the bottom of the limb during the derailment. If is just a light nick or chip in the paint it will probably be all right but, if there is a small amount of material removed from the limb over 1/16 inch deep the limb should be replaced. He also said that if the dealer you bought it from is in good standing Mathews, the company will do a one time replacement of the limbs for free. That is his shop policy also and showed me the new limbs that had just come in for the Avail he was working on. Something you could ask your dealer about. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## gutpileraider (Jul 27, 2016)

Deercreek90,

That is so messed up, I feel your pain.
I am a 58 year old UG miner who started bowhunting in the late 70's. Coming off a 12 hour nightshift about 8 years ago a buddy was in the parking lot & wanted to show me his son's new bow. He handed it to me & I gave it a look over and tried to hand it back. He said with enthusiam, "pull it back... go ahead!" Now... I know better, I really, really do so I say "no thanks, I really don't like pulling someone else's bow back" & try to hand it back. Well now he is insistent that I feel how nice this bow draws, almost like I'm putting him off. Well I'm way tired & got an hour drive home down the canyon and (stupidly) figure I'll appease him & be on my way. I carefully draw it back barehanded (I've got a bent middle right finger from an old injury), high let off... went to let down. Then the nightmare happened. About halfway letting it down my fingers slipped off the string & derailed off the top cam. It was surreal, he grabbed the bow from me & said, "give me that G**D thing!, both of us were instantly gut shot.
I apologized profusely & offer to do whatever it would take to fix it. He was on his way but really cool about it there after. That incident completely ruined my 4 days off (I knew better!) That bow has now killed 2 bulls that I know about.
Your boyfriend should have listened to you, my buddy should have listened & I know better. I would not go easy on your BF.

Another time a friend & I were shooting and another buddy picked up my bow & pulled it back with my Littlegoose release (again no arrow nocked). Well he got it back & that release was a hair trigger & he had a full beard. I told him to watch his beard on the way down & he cautiously let it down while I sweated bullets. Could have been messed up. My left handed son has pulled back a couple of my bows with no arrow in them, I somehow trusted him though. He's a pretty sharp kid with a confidence about him... I'm afraid his dad is kind of a dumbazz sometimes.

Sorry about the long post, hope you get your bow fixed. Hope we all learn something from this thread.


----------



## vlee1125 (Jul 26, 2019)

That's absolutely ridiculous.. so sorry to hear that


----------



## CLCampbell (Dec 31, 2016)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## taylor.0124 (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh my goodness. That’s awful. I’m so sorry


----------



## Liz Woodward (Feb 4, 2020)

sorry to hear. That really sucks. I sure hope you are able to get it back together again.


----------



## Hibiscus (May 22, 2018)

I definitely feel you. My husband did the same thing, on the same day i got my bow fixed up. I had to wait a week to get it fixed up. He has never touch my bow every again.


----------



## boothm (Nov 8, 2015)

Time for a new boyfriend...one that helps you set it up...in Oklahoma--gotta think there are some real men--the kind that know compounds...either that or "don't spare the carbon shaft and spoil the boyfriend" time. LOL


----------



## Ann0246 (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh wow, He would be in the dog house for a very long time.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

he obvious knows a lot less that he thinks he knows,....on more than one front !. I don't know your relationship situation, but if you're considering commitment, I would think twice. his lack of consideration for what you say, i'm sure,... extends beyond your bow. some people (guys) might say that this is a minor thing and nothing to get so upset about, but in reality, what he did was demonstrate that you can say something as obvious as the sun shines during the day, in mature prediction, in order to avoid a problem and he just childishly disregarded it as female jibberish….. that attitude will never change and you will be dealing with this your whole life...... get your new bow from him and start looking.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

It's not just about getting it back together... it's about getting it like new...no chipped limb... cosmetic or not...he broke it, he buys it.


----------



## Rookhawk (Oct 4, 2015)

In defense of stupid men, this reminds me of something I did to a girlfriend 20 years ago. She had her graduation tassle hanging from her rearview mirror. It had strings dangling down looking frayed and horrible. I grabbed a lighter and said let me melt those ends so it doesn't look awful. "Please don't, please don't" and then I did it. Ball of flames! I immediately extinguished the inferno with my palm, melting searing plastic to my hand. Stupid is meant to hurt. Men learn from negative reinforcement.

This guy needs to buy her a new bow from his own pocket, he gets her old bow to sell on eBay or a flea market if he wishes. Stupid has to hurt. If he steps up and shows he has learned from stupid and has felt some pain over it, he's a keeper. If he marginalizes the damage by trying to spend a couple bucks to "tape it together" then he's a not a keeper.

Please share the above with him and let him reflect on how a stupid guy demonstrates he is becoming a smart guy and properly redeeming himself. This isn't the moment to be a cheapskate.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

It seems to me like the boyfriend should be buying you a NEW bow.... He can pay for repairs on the old one and sell it to try and recoup some $$$ . Paying to have it repaired is NOT the same thing!!!!

1) YOU bought yourself a new bow!!!
2) He is the reason you no longer have a NEW bow...
3) He needs to FIND a way to pay for it!!!!


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

2017.


----------



## Molly1414 (May 21, 2020)

Hopefully he feels really bad about what he did and wants to make it right. He should be replacing all the damaged parts. How he handles this will tell you a lot about him and if he’s the guy you want to have a future with.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

He should buy her a new bow because it was a new one. He just bought himself a damaged bow. The OP needs a new boyfriend that 's shoots archery to go with the new bow.


----------



## Beiooprti (Jan 20, 2020)

it's very interesting


----------



## GumleafUSA (Apr 2, 2020)

DeerCreek90, if it eases your pain AND you're a US women's 8.5, 9 or 10 I'll send you a pair of our fantastic Norse boots at no charge.
When one of my gender messes up like that, someone needs to step up. Send me a Private Message. A pair of our $250 Norse boots are on me in any of those sizes. I'm slightly overstocked so happy to offset the damage done.....and in Oklahoma, some super comfy, warm boots will come in handy in four (4) months.
Hope you got your bow fixed.
Jack - Owner Gumleaf USA


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

GumleafUSA said:


> DeerCreek90, if it eases your pain AND you're a US women's 8.5, 9 or 10 I'll send you a pair of our fantastic Norse boots at no charge.
> When one of my gender messes up like that, someone needs to step up. Send me a Private Message. A pair of our $250 Norse boots are on me in any of those sizes. I'm slightly overstocked so happy to offset the damage done.....and in Oklahoma, some super comfy, warm boots will come in handy in four (4) months.
> Hope you got your bow fixed.
> Jack - Owner Gumleaf USA


start your own thread instead of spamming others, especially a 3 year old one at that. good way to get on peoples bad side.

The OPs last forum activity was DECEMBER 2017! get a clue!


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

Bruce Lee said if you touch me I will touch you back , you touch my bow and I will touch you :darkbeer:


----------



## Riaan9 (Feb 11, 2020)

He was very much in the wrong here. He needs to man up and make it right. So that you are happy. If it takes a new Bow. That is fair.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

3 year old thread so boy friend is probably gone just like her bow.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

It would be interesting to have an update from the op, but I kind of doubt that we will.


----------



## tperryb (Jul 28, 2012)

That sucks.


----------



## Kiri_K (Jun 4, 2020)

oh my God, I would have went berserk!


----------

